# Man Tracks Stolen iPad Across Country



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I love hi-tech gadgets: http://cbs13.com/local/stolen.ipad.sacramento.2.1921105.html


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

_but,_

whats to say that they won't use that feature to track you or me
if we had an ipad?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

It just goes to show that you should not store any identifying personal information like back account and financial information on laptops or portable computing devices that you do not have control over such that they could track you from the other end of the continent - if they were more interested in that instead of the fact that they now had a new toy to play with - but, the story had a happy ending for the owner, and not so happy for the airline employee!

Great story! Thanks for posting it Frank4d!

-- Tom


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I tracked my device all over the states, and all I got was this Lousy iPad!


----------

